# Piper starts training Oct 1



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Will we can start puppy training Oct 1. I have decided to go to Petsmart for the puppy training, then go to a lady that will refine the training she got at Petsmart. Plus she will house sit Piper while I'm on my cruise and take her to the training classes also that week. Don't know what she charges for the house sitting, but that would be nice not to have to miss a training week. So we will see how that works out. Not sure on what she will be at in her potty training.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure she will be great and it is good socialising for her as well, look forward to hearing how she is getting on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great I am sure she will have a great time! It's good for them to interact with other dogs and I'm sure she will meet lots of people in the store I really enjoyed Molly's training at Petsmart. You will be so proud when she gets her little certificate at her graduation


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

She knows sit and her name, so at least that is a start. Plus she is doing better walking on a leash. But NOT at heal, but its a work in progress. But then again she is only 11 weeks old.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> She knows sit and her name, so at least that is a start. Plus she is doing better walking on a leash. But NOT at heal, but its a work in progress. But then again she is only 11 weeks old.


Walking at heel is very hard first is to try walking on a loose leash and even that is hard. Molly was such a puller our trainer recommended the easywalk harness for her. He said some dogs are naturally more pulley than others. She was the most hyper distracted dog in class but she did learn well. I once asked him why this was. He said you have a very happy puppy that loves everyone and that is her personality...do you realize how many people complain about having an aggressive dog......I would not complain. He said like people some dogs are more social and others not. She pulls if she sees people cause she wants to go see them but she does walk good when no one is around

She is getting more mellow now somewhat but she is going to be a year old she still has a lot of puppy left in her!

Piper is still just a baby so she is doing good. If you go on youtube there are great training videos on there this guy is great I used him a lot! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=9oo6tcSxWWg

Eye contact and attention is very important and they can learn it really young if you use treats and a clicker or just words.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Renee, thanks. Piper does LOVE people. I don't think there has been one person she hasn't been a WIGGLE WORM with. She also has her happy pee when she has met some people....   

Although with dogs we have not had as good luck. One dog went after her and two others tolerate her. But haven't really engaged her in play. But they have sniffed her and been "doggy" polite even with her jumping on them. So it will be interesting to see what happens at the puppy class.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves people and dogs too. When she was a small puppy older dogs didn't really like her cause she would jump all over them. She had a "few" dog friends that would tolerate her and put her in her place. She would do a squeak and go back for more. At puppy class it was great cause the dogs were all pretty much her age so they had the same puppy energy so she finally go to play and act crazy I would also take her to puppy play sessions at the dog garage so that was great..........she got to run and play and be around people etc.......socialization is so important there is no one or no dog she doesn't like or at least try to be friends with She loves strangers or anyone that will talk to her!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea our cat tolerates her a lot and they both get along pretty well. But our cat does put her in her place when she gets to active for our cat. Tonight she went to "slap" Piper and hit me as I was next to Piper and she didn't have her nails out. So I know she just does it to "scare" Piper a bit, but not to hurt her. Our cat is to fast for Piper that it just scares her. And Tenacious is 9 years old, so can handle the dog just fine.

The other two neighbor's dogs are the same. They are about an year older then her. So they just tolerate the "puppy" in her. One dog is better then the other, but still doesn't want to play with her to much.

So I it will be nice to hopefully get some dogs around her age.


----------

